# baby may have downs syndrome..



## aliyah_112

found out today that my baby may have downs syndrome, and have a million and one things running through my mind..
don't really have anything else to say, but if any of you have any advice ect it'd be appreciated 


heres a link to my other post where i'm updating on any news, you're welcome to take a look..
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/609293-no-movement-updated.html

thanks in advance xx


----------



## TTC LADY

noticed a lot of people had read but not replied. I've no experience of DS but I guess the only way to know for sure is to do an amniosentesis (Sp). Did you have the Nuchal fold and blood tests done, what was the probability ?


----------



## pcake

I think most people replied on other thread as we were waiting for results. Im so sorry hun. So why did this come out today?? Is it linked to the lack of movement?? I really hope ur ok. What is is that has caused the drs to think this??- blood test results, a scan??? Keeping everything xd for u xx


----------



## velvetina

Hey hun I am sorry you are so stressed at the moment.:hugs:

I had a very high chance of ds with my dd based on bloods, but nuchal fold was well within normal range. I chose not to have any further tests, except I did have at 20 weeks a very detailed anomoly scan privately. I chose to do this privately and read good reviews on the world famous Prof Nicholaides consulting rooms in London as they deal with a very high rate of complicated pregnancies.

The reason for this was I wanted a really detailed scan looking at all the possible markers for downs but without being rushed and in every detail. A good look a face and nasal bones, length of limbs, etc. The nuchal fold is also measured again, because there is normal range still around this stage of development (I did not know this). This type of scan is also done on the NHS, my friend was refered to a london hospital for a really detailed scan with bloods.

I would hope if your local hospital is worried they will automatically refer you for this type of scan and offer an amnio. The issue of the heartrate, the only thing I would say is never to rely on a doppler if you have one at home. If I had of relied on this method alone, I would have lost my daughter (but that's another story).

I really hope you get some answers and reassurances soon. x:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi hun, I have no direct experience, my god daughter had Downs syndrome and she is a beauty. I dont know what to advise but if yuo want to chat feel free to PM. xx


----------



## Nathyrra

Down syndrome sounds far scarier than it actually is. The demons, fear, and lack of knowledge are far more scary than the actual reality.

My son was born with T21 in October. He wasn't diagnosed until after birth. I was 26, my tests all came back normal. Still it happened.

I can tell you this though, if your wee baby has DS, it will be a blessing in disguise. My boy is the sweetest, most loving baby. He makes parenting so easy! He makes me see the world differently. He makes me a better person. He's got an extra chromosome.. He's still absolutely perfect! I like to think the little extra as the 'love' chromosome.

If you need extra support, or some links I can post you tons that'll make you feel much better! Or just someone to talk to, feel free to PM me.


----------



## morri

Nowadays people with Trisomy 21 also have much better support than they used to have and when they didnt know a lot about it. There are quite a few people which are artists or for example actors, or who can through knowing better how kids can be educated in their way, have jobs and manage their own life once they have grown up.

Some even if it is a rare case may also have a university degree https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pablo_Pineda


----------



## mom22boys

I have a little boy with Down Sydrome, he is 9 years old. If you have any questions I would be happy to answer!!!


----------



## dizzybella

Hi ya- my son is nearly 2 and has DS. We didnt know til after he was born but i had a bad pregnancy with him and alot of what was noticed during the pregnancy made sence after he was born. When we were told i'll be honest my thoughts went from the worst thing u cud ever think of as a mother, to utter despair. The docs prepare u for the worst i have to make clear which is traumatic but i suppose they hve to. We had no family history, i was 25, partner 26 and it hit us like a brick wall- esp my partner god love him. But i got loads of support from the health service/friends/sites like this and my son is the best thing that has ever happened to us!!! Its not always easy but ya just adjust - and if i'm sayin that then it must be true cus i think ppl expected me to crack under the pressure as i've suffered depression from i was 15 y/o. We actually count ourselves lucky that its 'only D/S' as there are so many other worse conditions out there. O and i'm due my next baby on 5th july and cudnt give a flying duck if she has D/S or anythin cus i know we'l cope  PM me if ya need to chat about anythin xx


----------

